# another opinion



## benp (Jan 28, 2002)

ok I've been working on my site for my company for when I start to design web sites as a buisness and I want to know how can I make my site look btter and maybe more professional etc. so please give my come ideas and comments and constructive critism
thanks..



http://24.147.179.89/Index.html


----------



## edX (Jan 28, 2002)

it still loads slow for such a simple page. also, while i know you intended it, i kept thinking another part was going to show up in the lower left hand under the banner. it might be cliche, but the old Z design concept is a standard because it works. the top part of your page leads to a blank spot which takes a second to adjust to. some people will be turned off by this without even realizing why. 

maybe i'm just old school, but that's what i thought.


----------



## symphonix (Jan 28, 2002)

I suggest you put the about information, ie: your sales pitch, on the "home" page, rather than asking people to "please look around to find out what EYEON DESIGN is."

Still, it is an improvement on the last version.


----------



## martinatkinson (Jan 29, 2002)

Hello!

I like all the graphics.  You have a nice, clean looking site.  Yes, it does load a little slow but that can be solved simply by using superGIF from Box Top Software.  I like how you used the picture from the seashore screensaver in the top graphics, looks nice!

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## benp (Jan 29, 2002)

thanks for all your help and I was thinking about that blank space on the left bottom I could put something there I'm not sure what though any suggestions???


----------



## Nummi (Jan 29, 2002)

blank space is good.  Not everything needs to filled up.  Keep blank space.  Site is very cleeeean.  I like it.  Now you need some content   Like a portfolio.


----------



## benp (Jan 29, 2002)

thanks I will... but I've been working on the site a lot lately and I have some more conent if you wanna check it out can you read the web design section and tell me if its seems ok


http://24.147.179.89/Index.html


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jan 29, 2002)

Nice spooky eye! It's coming along nicely....

One more thing, if you didn't see already, the word gaurenteed (i don't even know if that is right!) is spelled wrong.


----------



## edX (Jan 29, 2002)

wow, much nicer.  i don't think you really need those words down in that area that was a blank spot. just the design that leads to blank spot which is followed by the meat of each page is enough. the mouse over blinking eye is cool. the line across the logo and the blinking eye also help direct the flow of the page in an easy to follow manner.  much more natural feel to the page and yet it looks unique. 

still slow but you kniw that. i am sure you will tell us when you have optimized it


----------



## symphonix (Jan 29, 2002)

You are nearly there, but you should watch your grammar.

--- We EYEON DESIGN© are here for you to create and design a web site for you personally or for you company for a great price and great results so please choose EYEON DESIGN© for your next web site. ---

... has "for you" three times! And, you GOTTA sell it. It might read a little better as ...

EYEON DESIGN (c) can create your personal or company web site at a great price, and for great results. If you want to open up new markets, generate new publicity and provide your customers with up-to-date information; or if you merely want a web presence with the credibility to support your reputation, EYEON DESIGN (c) can build a solution, not just a web page.

Okay, maybe that is pushing it a bit, but you get the idea.

Let me know when you get your Portfolio up!


----------



## benp (Jan 30, 2002)

yeah I knew my grammer was horrible and I will fix it thanks...and I dont think the portfolio will be up till I have done some jobs that i can put in there to show some work I've done..


----------

